# body kits



## sunny_trance (Feb 6, 2005)

ya i was cerious if front bumpers OR rear bumpers OR sides skirts too if any from 95-99 sentra would fit a 91-94 sentra if u can let me know thanks


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

No they will not, please do some research first


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

sunny_trance said:


> ya i was cerious if front bumpers OR rear bumpers OR sides skirts too if any from 95-99 sentra would fit a 91-94 sentra if u can let me know thanks



nope :thumbup:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

> they are extremely close...if youve got some skill with bodywork i know for a fact that u can make the front fit and the sideskirts..ive never tried the rear though.


This is a quote that i found regarding the chassis differences between the b13 and b14, i dont know that this is true personally though ive been thinking about it for a while...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

na they won't fit
would be nice if they did... b13s would look sick with some of the b14 body kit styles


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

true, i wish i could get a gtr kit to fit on my car.............maybe i can get a photoshop done..........if i can get a good profile shot. I think that some of them would look very good. But anything can be done if your serious enough about it.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yap.. just look at the http://www.skymera.net/


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

oh shit thats very nice, but i dont care for the ass end of it. That reminded me of the guy who turned his NSX into a ferrari, but still thats sick.


----------



## sunny_trance (Feb 6, 2005)

thanks peeps


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

sunny_trance said:


> thanks peeps


 no problem


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

they do make a r33 kit for the b13


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nope they do not.


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> nope they do not.


yes they do ill show u a picture and the place u can buy it. www.asylumms.com


----------

